# Rsrs, hahaha, lol, kkkk



## lisa2332

Bom dia,
How can one write the sound of laughter in portuguese? I know for example in Spanish it's "jajaja." For Portuguese however, I've looked it up in a few places and I keep getting "ah!," but just one. Does the "ah!" mean an entire stream of laughter? or does it need to be repeated like "ahahahah"?

Sorry, I know this is a weird question.
Muito obrigada.


----------



## Ediroa

They sometimes write "rsrsrsrsrsrs" or "hahahaha" but I'm not native, maybe you should wait for other answers .


----------



## Vanda

Hi Lisa,

Most of us use the English hahaha... but we find _ah-ah_ used as laughther, 
_ah!_ for admiration, sadness, doubt, fright in the grammars. 
For a good laughter: rá rá rá, quá, quá, quá.
On internet, people prefer: rs rs, kkkk.


----------



## Outsider

Prescriptive grammarians say we should write "Ah, ah", but that looks ridiculous to me, because the aspiration is clearly before the vowel when we speak, and because "Ah!" is an interjection showing comprehension in Portuguese. I write:

haha
hehe
hihi

These are onomatopoeia, so I don't think their spelling is too crucial. Take your pick.


----------



## MOC

I would write something like "ahahah" but not necessarily all of the times. I also see the other suggestions given by Outsider being used.

As for looking ridiculous because of the sound not being exactly as that, I honestly don't go that far in the analysis of the sound. If I find something funny I'd write that regardless of it being perfect or not. I never knew there was a norm for that.


----------



## Outsider

I would agree that there are no norms for writing onomatopoeia. In all fairness, the sound of a laugh isn't exactly [hahaha], so the spelling "ahahaha" is as good as most any other. Perhaps my dislike of "ah, ah" is due to being influenced by English.


----------



## Vanda

Funny, Out, because this is my feeling from a certain period of time to now. I think rsrs is lighter than hahaha (just my perception, I am not saying it is). So, whenever I want to sound as bursting out in laughter I prefer the English form or the kkkk.


----------



## MOC

Vanda said:


> Funny, Out, because this is my feeling from a certain period of time to now. I think rsrs is lighter than hahaha (just my perception, I am not saying it is). So, whenever I want to sound as bursting out in laughter I prefer the English form or the kkkk.



I was going to post a similar post which I eventually didn't because I thought people were going to find me silly, but if I'm not alone, why not? 

The suggestions provided by Outsider all feel different to me. "ahahah" or "hahaha" would be bursting out in laughter. "hehe" would be slight amusement like "cool". "hihi" would be a "I've been naughty" laughter.


----------



## Vanda

MOC said:


> The suggestions provided by Outsider all feel different to me. "ahahah" or "hahaha" would be bursting out in laughter. "hehe" would be slight amusement like "cool". "hihi" would be a "I've been naughty" laughter.


 
As we are in topic... I do agree. When I use hihihi, I am being very naughty and when I use hehehe hehe I am being sarcastic and naughty besides amused! Ah, the nuances!


----------



## pinqpoq

Yes, I would go with you, MOC


----------



## HTK

Hi... there are many ways of expressing a laughter in Portuguese, especially in chats. Some of them are: 
rsrsrs - (stands for 'risos' = smiles) so one is not necessarily 'laughing'. 
hahaha - one is laughing
hehehe - a kind of a 'sarcastic' laughter 
hihihi - a discreet, almost hidden laughter
when you want to 'laugh out loud', you can use kkkkk or huahuahua or even hiahiahia 
rá-rá-rá (3 times, with a pause in between, and the 'r' pronounced as it is in Spanish) - an ironic laughter, when you do not find something funny, and you wish to express this, not laughing, but pretending that you are laughing. 

The above is not a rule... this is how I understand these onomatopoeic expressions.


----------



## Alandria

Possibilities:
Hahahahahaha!
HUAHUAHUAHAUHAUH!!
hehe!
Ahahahahaha!
kkkkkkkkkkkkk!
rsrsrsrsrs!
LOL!


----------



## FranParis

Hey, why are you laughing so loud here? People on the other fora are wondering..


----------



## Sebastian Dangerfield

How does the Brazillian Portuguese slang "rsrsrs" when typed from a girl to a guy translate into American English?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome Sebastian, 

rs = risos (laughter) in internet language.Everybody types that on internet.


----------



## Denis555

"rsrsrs"(BR) = "lol"(US)


----------



## ayupshiplad

Evening all,

I really am completely bewildered by this!!! Is it meant to signify laughter in some random way? 

Abraços!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ayupshiplad said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I really am completely bewildered by this!!! Is it meant to signify laughter in some random way?
> 
> Abraços!



Yes. This is suposed to be the sound of laughters. Very used in Brazilian chats.... Something like LOL (Laughing Out Loud)....


----------



## ayupshiplad

In that case...there is a chat in the cultural discussions bit of WR about conversation fillers. Online (never spoken) 'lol' is used when there is nothing else to say..it really is a conversation filler! Is it the same with rsrsrs?

Also, why is it so random? Like (sorry!) I just don't get how it's meant to sound like laughter!! I'm very confused


----------



## uchi.m

Hello, ayupshiplad.
_
Rs _is chatspeak. It resembles the Portuguese word _risos.

_The more frequent the repetitions of those two letters, the louder is supposed to be the laughter.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ahhh that makes SENSE!! I was just thinking of it being like hahaha/hihihi/jajaja and didn't really see how that sounded like laughter! Thanks for clearning it up!


----------



## Macunaíma

As *uchi.n* said, it's an abbreviation for _risos_. I guess *rs* is repeated in order to make it plural somehow (*rsrsrsrsrs* = a LOT of laughters). I was startled when I first saw it too. Sounded like the person at the other end was choking on a fishbone, but then I was told what it was supposed to mean and now I'm used to it.


----------



## avok

I've always thought that "rsrsrsrs" is the "sound"!! Since Brazilians pronounce the initial "r" like "h", rsrsrsrs would be "hshshs" which kind of sounds like a laughter.


----------



## Lost_in_Words

I think "rsrs" is a Brazilian forma of Lol. If you're interested in knowing "how" do we laugh in im/chatrooms it is by using "LOL" (most of the times). The other forms indicated here are also correct, i.e., ahahah, eheheh. But "Lol" is widely used.


----------



## Alandria

rs= risos.

O falante decide qual vai escrever. As pessoas *CRIAM* suas formas de rir na net. Pessoalmente gosto de usar o "hauhuhauauahuhauhaua", dá mais intensidade.


----------



## sueshoe

How do you laugh in Portuguese? Like, what would be the equivalent of 'haha' or 'hehe'? Are there any laughing-related abbreviations, like "lol" (Laughing Out Loud), or other such expression that people use to express written amusement?


----------



## Bahiano

sueshoe said:


> How do you laugh in Portuguese? Like, what would be the equivalent of 'haha' or 'hehe'? Are there any laughing-related abbreviations, like "lol" (Laughing Out Loud), or other such expression that people use to express written amusement?


In chat speak you'll encounter *rs* or *rsrsrs* which stands for _*riso*_ (laugh).


----------



## Frajola

for Laughing Out Loud, you can use a string of letter 'k', as in kkkkk!


----------



## sueshoe

yay! thank you both. why 'k' though...? just curious.


----------



## MrsCarmody

O que significa no Português do Brasil "Rsss"?

Obrigada!


----------



## Macunaíma

"Risos"

É abreviação usada em mensagens instantâneas, como LOL em inglês.


----------



## MrsCarmody

Ah!

Já recebi vária mensagens de uma amiga do Brasil que acabavam dessa forma e nunca lhe tinha perguntado.

Obrigada de novo


----------



## slippers

Estou participando de um forum sobre orquideas  e a lingua oficial é ingles (US) e frequentemente os participantes escrevem essa expressão: LOL. O que significa?


----------



## hiwelcome

Lot of laugh


----------



## fernandobn97007

LOL = "_laughing out loud_" = rindo muito alto, dando risadas
LMAO = "_laughing my ass off" _
Veja outros acrônimos


----------



## slippers

ok, obrigada.


----------



## slippers

hiwelcome said:


> Lot of laugh


 

obrigada


----------



## darlanxavier445903

Ohh, I feel stupid :S
I thought LOL was the uppercase version of lol, who is a person with arms wide open... but I see it isn't ha ha


----------



## the-summerwind

Bom día a todos!
Só tenho uma pregunta um pouco estranho, como se expresse uma risada/riso no computador/ internet em português? Por exemplo, em inglês é "ha ha ha" e em espanhol é "ja ja ja " e tambem há expressões como 'lol' (laugh out loud) e em françês é mdr (mort de rire). Em bref, como posso expressar essa emoçião em português?

Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Veja a longa discussão sobre este assunto nos posts acima do seu.


----------



## the-summerwind

obrigagda Vanda!


----------



## SubLangwhich2

Does any one know what srsrsrs stands for? I sent a friend of mine a message saying: Muito obrigado você é uma senhora muito simpática and she responded: srsrsrs. I don't know what it stands for. Can someone help me. Thank you.


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the forums, 
rsrsrsrsrsrs - laughing

I've merged with a discussion about the subject.


----------



## SubLangwhich2

Thank you Vanda, that was very nice of you to respond so quickly. I appreciate it! Obrigado!


----------



## Audie

Frajola said:


> for Laughing Out Loud, you can use a string of letter 'k', as in kkkkk!





sueshoe said:


> yay! thank you both. why 'k' though...? just curious.




Muita gente também gostaria de saber a origem do "_kkkkk_".   

Penso que seja uma simplificação do "_quáquáquá_".


----------



## Vanda

Audierunt said:


> Muita gente também gostaria de saber a origem do "_kkkkk_".
> 
> Penso que seja uma simplificação do "_quáquáquá_".



E é! Com a falta de acentuação nos celulares e a economia de texto, a simplificação correspondente seria a letra com o mesmo som, pelo menos aproximado.


----------



## Audie

Os portugueses utilizam também o "_kkkkk_"?


----------



## englishmania

Audierunt said:


> Os portugueses utilizam também o "_kkkkk_"?


Não. Nem o "kkkkk" nem o "huahauahuahau" nem o "rsrsrsrsrs" nem o "jajajaja/jejejeje". Normalmente escrevemos "lol/looool" ou "ahahah", "hehehe"...


----------



## almufadado

Audierunt said:


> Os portugueses utilizam também o "_kkkkk_"?



Os nossos putos usam mas só no SMêS ... ops !  or not :



> as quas deverão sempre ser observadas, como tal gostaria que não usasse a "escrita" _SMS_ com _KKKK_ a torto e a direito. *...*


*Peugeot 106 XSI - FÓRUM AUTOHOJE ONLINE*


----------



## pygn

How do you write "haha" - i.e. the sound of someone laughing - in European Portuguese?  I know in Brazil it is "rsrs" but is it the same in Portugal?

Thanks!


----------



## mglenadel

Rsrs is "Internetese". Regular folk write hahaha (3x -- don't ask me why).


----------



## pygn

Thanks!  I am actually interested in how you would write it on the internet, so would it be rsrs in Portugal as well as Brazil?


----------



## marta12

Eu tanto escrevo um como outro.


----------



## Ricardinho

mglenadel said:


> Rsrs is "Internetese". Regular folk write hahaha (3x -- don't ask me why).



It's been 14 years since I actually did any chatting but the last time I did, I seem to recall Brazilians typing "hihihi"(which, if we did say or type that in English it would be hee hee hee) or some other abbreviation of risos, rsos I think.  A lot changes in 14 years I guess!


----------



## anaczz

I never use rssss ou rsrsrs.
I use hahaha (regular laugh), hahahahahahahaha (lol), or hehe (discreet laugh).
Some people use hihihi; it is like a shy laugh.


----------



## hiratafabio

There area also other (odd) kinds of laughing, such as "kkkkkkkk" and "oskapaoskaoska" (the latter being more used by youngsters).


----------



## Istriano

Eu só uso kkkkk e hihihihi.


----------



## Agiii

Leio muitas tirinhas braseleiras no facebook. 
Muitas vezes a gente que comenta escreve simplemente: "kkkkkkkkk". 
O que significa? E como "hahaha" en ingles ou "jejeje" em espanhol?


----------



## hiratafabio

Exatamente. É uma forma de expressar risos. Acho que tem um outro tópico sobre isso.


----------



## harshduck

Oi gente,

Pode alguem explicar _rsrsrs_ e _kkkk_ na frase abaixo? Eu acho que tem de ser algo tipo _dizem coisas solidárias_ - é que entendi bem?

Minha família me apoia em tudo, os amigos se não apoiam fingem rsrsrs e os colegas de trabalho me surpreenderam, todos sabem que estou em busca da realização de um sonho e fui abraçada por todos, se os meus chefes não entendem também fingem kkkk

Minha tentativa:

My family support me in everything, friends who support me make sympathetic noises and work colleagues have surprised me: everyone knows that I am trying to realize a dream and everyone has been giving me hugs; even though my bosses do not understand, they also make sympathetic noises.

Fico grato a quem me responder


----------



## Archimec

Talvez,
..., friends- if they don't support me, they pretend they do (_I'm laughing quietly_)- and work colleagues...  ..., if my bosses don't understand they also pretend they do. _(I'm laughing loud)  _


----------



## harshduck

Obrigado pela sua resposta Archimec. É que assim se representam os risos em português? (Em inglês, escreve-se _hahaha_; em espanhol _jajajaja_)


----------



## ESustad

'kkkkkkk' comes from Koreans playing World of Warcraft, which is enormously popular there.  Derisive laughter (while destroying other players) is expressed in Korean with a 'k' sound.  It began with '*크크크크크크크,*' and wound up transliterated in Latin characters with Ks.


----------



## harshduck

ESustad said:


> 'kkkkkkk' comes from Koreans playing World of Warcraft, which is enormously popular there.  Derisive laughter (while destroying other players) is expressed in Korean with a 'k' sound.  It began with '*크크크크크크크,*' and wound up transliterated in Latin characters with Ks.


Thanks. A nice bit of obscure knowledge there!


----------



## pi92

I wish to clarify that "kkk", "rsrsrs", "rá-rá-rá" (didn't know that one) or "huahuahua" etc only applies to Brazil. Portuguese people will only ever write "lol", "haha" to laugh. Indeed "brazilian laughs" sound strange to us and most won't understand how for example "rsrs" is even supposed to convey laughing!

Then there's also "hehe" or "hihi"  but I agree they are not "real" laughs for when you find something funny: "hehe" is sort of sarcastic, you-did-something-naughty, and "hihi" is the same, but with a more (jokingly) childish tone.

And finally, "mwahaha"/"muahahaha" for an evil laugh, of course 



ESustad said:


> 'kkkkkkk' comes from Koreans playing World of Warcraft, which is enormously popular there.  Derisive laughter (while destroying other players) is expressed in Korean with a 'k' sound.  It began with '*크크크크크크크,*' and wound up transliterated in Latin characters with Ks.



Very interesting. I DID think the brazilian "kkk" reminded me of korean "ㅋㅋㅋㅋ" ! And I find the reason behind hilarious..._ hahaha_


----------



## mykka

pi92 said:


> I wish to clarify that "kkk", "rsrsrs", "rá-rá-rá" (didn't know that one) or "huahuahua" etc only applies to Brazil. Portuguese people will only ever write "lol", "haha" to laugh.



That is not true. I write "kkkkk" the most often, and I know plenty of people who use it too.


----------



## Leandro

Just a little bit more of information that I think nobody has metioned yet.
In Brazil the intensity of your laugh (or how funny you think something is) is expressed in the length of your "written laughter".
Some people write "rsrsrs" or "kkkk" or "hauhauhau" etc. But if they think something is very funny the length of those "words" varies:
"rsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrsrs" or "kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk" or "ahuahuahuahuahuahuahuauhauahuhauh" (usually we don't pay atention to the order of the letters, we just repeatedly type the letters h/a/u or r/s.

Just another thing: on Facebook a lot of Brazilian profiles were being blocked (mine was twice) because their owners commented or posted or wrote something with exatcly 3 letter k (kkk). Later on I found out that was because Facebook filters and tags "kkk" as the abbreviation of that Arian hate group in the US.


----------



## SilDM

lisa2332 said:


> Bom dia,
> How can one write the sound of laughter in portuguese? I know for example in Spanish it's "jajaja." For Portuguese however, I've looked it up in a few places and I keep getting "ah!," but just one. Does the "ah!" mean an entire stream of laughter? or does it need to be repeated like "ahahahah"?
> 
> Sorry, I know this is a weird question.
> Muito obrigada.


I'd say it differs from person to person, but it you want something similar to the Spanish "jajaja" we use "Kakaka" too but we also just write "ahahaha" sometimes, and some people also write "kkkkkkk"(txt only). Also this is a strange one but we occasionally use "huehuehuehue". We also use "pfffff" in a dismissive way. I've also seen people using "asuhasuhahsuha" which I'm not all that familiar with but... I also usually don't see "rsrsrsrs" all that much but there is people who use it too.


----------



## SilDM

pygn said:


> How do you write "haha" - i.e. the sound of someone laughing - in European Portuguese?  I know in Brazil it is "rsrs" but is it the same in Portugal?
> 
> Thanks!


I've seen some use "kkkkkkk" and "ahahahah" too like in Brazilian Portuguese. I've also have seen people use "hihihi" as well. I've never seen someone who speaks Portuguese from Portugal use "rsrs" though.


----------



## Guigo

Piada dos primórdios da internet (anos 1990): rsrsrs = gaúcho envergonhado; RSRSRS = gaúcho orgulhoso.

RS é a sigla do estado brasileiro do Rio Grande do Sul e _gaúcho_ é quem lá nasce ou habita.


----------



## Nonstar

In Brazil it’s also _hahaha._


----------

